# Turkish serial killer is appearently the dream man of foids (you are a certified cuck if this threat doesnt completely end your respect to foids)



## Tallooksmaxxer (Oct 19, 2022)

Umitcan Uygun is a 22 year old serial killer.

He is a hot dark triad fellon, rich with high level connections in goverment, dream man of ladies 🥵🥵

He slaughtered 2 foid because the second foid thought that first one wasnt enough so she volutneered to confirm that he is a serial killer.

He got away with the first one because his dad is member of "the" party. But the second one got the media attention too much so he ended up in jail

For just 10 years, JFL...

It will be a hard time to wait for 10 years and watch the rest of his saga.

HE TRUELY LIVED THIS LIFE TO THE EXTREMES


















Spoiler: öz abim grindset



"did you become a killer? if you were a killer you would be in jail"
"dont talk anymore"
"i cant say much but you are a handsome guy"
"maybe she deserved it, you gotta beat the one who wants to be beaten"





Random roastie offers him to have sex in weekend but the king ümitcan wants to have group but roastie rejects it and she its all her (yes these are all after the news about the first murder gone viral)





Sexting with a random roastie (they exchange photos)





MORE AND MORE










For further information









Femicide suspect sentenced to 10 years in prison


Ümitcan Uygun, who is the main suspect in the murder of a woman called Aleyna Çakır, has been sentenced to 10 years in prison for 'aggravated injury’ in the case of Esra Hankulu's death.




www.duvarenglish.com


----------



## copemaxxedturanid (Oct 19, 2022)

tommy fury yan çar


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Oct 19, 2022)

These are the unironic edits made for him (yes, young men unironically praise him because he did what they want to do)

ALL HAIL TO THE UMITCAN GRINDSET

*VUR VUR İNLESİN SANA KALKAN ELLER KIRILSIN GOATCAN ABİM*



Spoiler: edits






















Spoiler: tags



@Oberyn @PacinoCel @beatEMinGTA @beypazarisoda0 @copemaxxedturanid


----------



## Oberyn (Oct 19, 2022)

Fucking manlet framecel ethnic


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Oct 19, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> Fucking manlet framecel ethnic


isnt he a turk? he is a member of mhp


----------



## tallnegga (Oct 19, 2022)

Turkish women must be super weak to get bodied by a framecel


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Oct 19, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> Fucking manlet framecel ethnic





tallnegga said:


> Turkish women must be super weak to get bodied by a framecel


its all about face


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 19, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> türk değil mi amk? mhpye falan da üyeydi


You are being gaslighted by your parents.


----------



## Shako Mako (Oct 19, 2022)

looks like a knock off tommy fury.


----------



## Oberyn (Oct 19, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> isnt he a turk? he is a member of mhp


Doesn’t matter if you look ethnic you are ethnic


----------



## Trilogy (Oct 19, 2022)

Nothing we didn't already know


----------



## Oberyn (Oct 19, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> You are being gaslighted by your parents.


Wdym


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Oct 19, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> Wdym


the quote under my avi


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 19, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> Wdym


Brain max would ascend you


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 19, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> the quote under my avi


But seriously though, are your parents against you getting surgeries?


----------



## Oberyn (Oct 19, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Brain max would ascend you


True tbh. But I’m more into surgery ascensions


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Oct 19, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> But seriously though, are your parents against you getting surgeries?


of course they do


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Oct 19, 2022)

ananı sikim


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 19, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> True tbh. But I’m more into surgery ascensions


Surgical ascension is cope. It can;t make you gl.


----------



## Oberyn (Oct 19, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Surgical ascension is cope. It can;t make you gl.


I’m already above average. I’ll fix my failos. And I’m 100% sure it will increase my smv


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Oct 19, 2022)

amk şaka maka gülüyoruz ama ciddi anlamda katil olan şu orospu çocuğu foidlerin gözünde benden 1000 kat değerli.

amına koyuyum bu insanların.


----------



## tallnegga (Oct 19, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> its all about face


I mean it is but I would do this to this guy in prison:










Emilia Clarke gets Fucked in Slo Motion, Porn 38: xHamster | xHamster


Watch Emilia Clarke gets Fucked in Slo Motion video on xHamster, the largest HD sex tube site with tons of free hardcore porn movies to stream or download!




xhamster.com


----------



## Oberyn (Oct 19, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> amk şaka maka gülüyoruz ama ciddi anlamda katil olan şu orospu çocuğu foidlerin gözünde benden 1000 kat değerli.
> 
> amına koyuyum bu insanların.


Sadece varoskarilarin gozunde. Ben onlarin varos kokusunu alirim


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Oct 19, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> Sadece varoskarilarin gozunde. Ben onlarin varos kokusunu alirim


yok aq şimdi çıksa bu forumdakilerin alayından daha fazla jb siker bu.


----------



## Oberyn (Oct 19, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> yok aq şimdi çıksa bu forumdakilerin alayından daha fazla jb siker bu.


Yaw he


----------



## CursedOne (Oct 19, 2022)

sikici bir adam iste


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Oct 19, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> Yaw he


dalgasına demiyom. sen hep diyorsun para statü diye. bu herif onun en üst seviyesine sahip. mhpye üye amk. akpyle beraber say onları. hayvan gibi konvoy yapıyordur bu oç. silah falan gırla zaten. taşşağına demiyom sırf zengin keko siktim demek için verirler.

sen trde yaşamıyon tabi kopmuşsun gerçeklikten.


CursedOne said:


> sikici bir adam iste


senin nicki unuttum kanka kb.


----------



## CursedOne (Oct 19, 2022)

this guy is a real anani sikim maxxer


----------



## Oberyn (Oct 19, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> dalgasına demiyom. sen hep diyorsun para statü diye. bu herif onun en üst seviyesine sahip. mhpye üye amk. akpyle beraber say onları. hayvan gibi konvoy yapıyordur bu oç. silah falan gırla zaten. taşşağına demiyom sırf zengin keko siktim demek için verirler.
> 
> sen trde yaşamıyon tabi kopmuşsun gerçeklikten.
> 
> senin nicki unuttum kanka kb.


Yaw bunda para mi var tipinisikim bunun. Cavolettinin teki. Zekatimi versem ihya olur oc


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Oct 19, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> Yaw bunda para mi var tipinisikim bunun. Cavolettinin teki. Zekatimi versem ihya olur oc


babası müteahit. parti bağlantısı varsa zaten hayvan gibi büyüktür bunların iş, babası mhpde bir sikim başkanıydı.


Oberyn said:


> Cavolettinin


bu ne amk.


----------



## Oberyn (Oct 19, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> babası müteahit. parti bağlantısı varsa zaten hayvan gibi büyüktür bunların iş, babası mhpde bir sikim başkanıydı.
> 
> bu ne amk.


Babasi kunduraci amk


----------



## Umbra (Oct 19, 2022)

Can't lose my respect for girls if i didn't have any in the first place


----------



## PacinoCel (Oct 19, 2022)

BEYLER BU ULKEDEN BI SIKIM OLMAZ BOYLE ULKENIN DE KADINLARININ DA ATASINI SIKEYIM GEBERSINLER AMK BASED UMITCAN


----------



## PacinoCel (Oct 19, 2022)

Umbra said:


> Can't lose my respect for girls if i didn't have any in the first place


GIGA BASED


----------



## PacinoCel (Oct 19, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> Babasi kunduraci amk


Parasi belli var amk deli misin tr de yasiyon mu?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 19, 2022)

NCT of death. Go ask the two women if you don’t believe me.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Oct 19, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> Babasi kunduraci amk


olm o kunduracı ek iş amk abisine mi ne vermiş bunun babası beraber takılıyor orda bu mallar.

müteahhit olmasa da ek işleri var.


----------



## PacinoCel (Oct 19, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> olm o kunduracı ek iş amk abisine mi ne vermiş bunun babası beraber takılıyor orda bu mallar.
> 
> müteahhit olmasa da ek işleri var.


Alayinin amini sikiyim bu ulkeye bir de ER gibi bi adam lazim sonra adam olmay baslar belki foidler


----------



## PacinoCel (Oct 19, 2022)

@Tallooksmaxxer amina koyum Instagram giga suifuel yemin ederim kizlar geri takip atmiyor cogunun da sevgilisi var gibi anasini sikiyim boyle hayatin nereden tanisiyonuz ne ara yapiyonuz neden INCELIM BU AMINA SOKTUGUMUN DUNYASINI BEN NEYI YANLIS YAPIYORUM BENIM COK FENA STATUSMAXX YAPMAM LAZIM AMINI SIKTIGIMIN ULKESININ ABAZA HER KIZA YAZAN ERKEKLERINI DE SIKEYIM KIZ BIRAKMAMLISLAR 10/1 OLÁN KIZ OLÁN ARKADASIMIN BILE SEVGILISI VAR AMK CIDDEN ERKEK OLMAKTANSA 1945 de yahudi olsaydim keske


----------



## Oberyn (Oct 19, 2022)

PacinoCel said:


> Parasi belli var amk deli misin tr de yasiyon mu?


Benim standardima gore yok


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Oct 19, 2022)

PacinoCel said:


> @Tallooksmaxxer amina koyum Instagram giga suifuel yemin ederim kizlar geri takip atmiyor cogunun da sevgilisi var gibi anasini sikiyim boyle hayatin nereden tanisiyonuz ne ara yapiyonuz neden INCELIM BU AMINA SOKTUGUMUN DUNYASINI BEN NEYI YANLIS YAPIYORUM BENIM COK FENA STATUSMAXX YAPMAM LAZIM AMINI SIKTIGIMIN ULKESININ ABAZA HER KIZA YAZAN ERKEKLERINI DE SIKEYIM KIZ BIRAKMAMLISLAR 10/1 OLÁN KIZ OLÁN ARKADASIMIN BILE SEVGILISI VAR AMK CIDDEN ERKEK OLMAKTANSA 1945 de yahudi olsaydim keske


fakecel chadlitecel


----------



## PacinoCel (Oct 19, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> fakecel chadlitecel


Bilader su konulari adam gibi konusabildigim bi Sen varsin baba chadlitecel cekme amk dupeduz incelim. It’s over degil ama incelim


----------



## PacinoCel (Oct 19, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> Benim standardima gore yok


Amina koyum ne kadar Cok turk var la sitede


----------



## PacinoCel (Oct 19, 2022)

BUDDYBOYOLARIM YASAM BITTI. HAMUDI NEREDE AMK COK IHTIYACIMIZ VAR @Tallooksmaxxer @Oberyn


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Oct 19, 2022)

PacinoCel said:


> Bilader su konulari adam gibi konusabildigim bi Sen varsin baba chadlitecel cekme amk dupeduz incelim. It’s over degil ama incelim


senin boy sıkıntı be kanka. ayakkabıyla beraber mi 172? bence ufaktan ufaktan boy uzatma ameliyatına para biriktir. ya da amnesia gibi 4-5 tabanlık birden giymeye hazırlan.


----------



## PacinoCel (Oct 19, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> senin boy sıkıntı be kanka. ayakkabıyla beraber mi 172? bence ufaktan ufaktan boy uzatma ameliyatına para biriktir. ya da amnesia gibi 4-5 tabanlık birden giymeye hazırlan.


Ayakkabi ile 174 falan kanka boydan da degil amk benden kisa Benle Ayni Boyda olup slay yapan kac adam biliyom benim sorunum tip Ile degil BEN BU FORUMA ILK GELDIGIMDE BI THREAD YAPMISTIM INCELLIK KANSER GIBI SANSSIZLIK UZERINE OLÁN BISEY. BENIM ETRAFIMDA COGU KIZIN YA SEVGILISI VAR YA DA BANA ILGI GOSTERMIYORLAR YAPACAK BIZEY YOK ARTIK DURUMUM OGRENILMIS CARESIZLIK ALISTIM ARTIK HER KIZ ILE YAPTIGIM INTERCTION HICBIZAMAN BI YERE VARMIYOR MOG YAPTIGIM ADAMLARIN BILE ILISKISI VAR BEN B SEKILDE BU OLAYLARA GEC KALDIM E CHAD DE OLMADIMZA GORE UFAK MENTALCEL OLMAK SORUN BASLATIYOR BEN ARTIK SALDIM KENDIMI TOPLUMDAN YAVAS YAVAS SOYUTLUYORUM


----------



## PacinoCel (Oct 19, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> senin boy sıkıntı be kanka. ayakkabıyla beraber mi 172? bence ufaktan ufaktan boy uzatma ameliyatına para biriktir. ya da amnesia gibi 4-5 tabanlık birden giymeye hazırlan.


Valla liftsler cok iyi looksmax bu arada ben normalde 5’7 im Onlar beni 5’9 yapiyor neredeyse


----------



## PacinoCel (Oct 19, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> senin boy sıkıntı be kanka. ayakkabıyla beraber mi 172? bence ufaktan ufaktan boy uzatma ameliyatına para biriktir. ya da amnesia gibi 4-5 tabanlık birden giymeye hazırlan.


Yarin da kizla buluscam bi sik olmayacak goreceksin


----------



## PacinoCel (Oct 19, 2022)

PacinoCel said:


> Yarin da kizla buluscam bi sik olmayacak goreceksin


@Tallooksmaxxer KANKA KIZLARDAN O Kadar sogufdum Ki yemin ederim sikim kalkmiyo porno izlerken


----------



## RecessedSubhumanX (Oct 19, 2022)

If that guy's hot then there really is hope out there for me too


----------



## Oberyn (Oct 19, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> senin boy sıkıntı be kanka. ayakkabıyla beraber mi 172? bence ufaktan ufaktan boy uzatma ameliyatına para biriktir. ya da amnesia gibi 4-5 tabanlık birden giymeye hazırlan.


It’s over for below 6’1cels


----------



## szolliontaraelis (Oct 20, 2022)

the girls who like this nigga are roastie femcells or retarded+makeup+surgerymaxxed low-mid tier beckies


----------



## szolliontaraelis (Oct 20, 2022)

PacinoCel said:


> Ayakkabi ile 174 falan kanka boydan da degil amk benden kisa Benle Ayni Boyda olup slay yapan kac adam biliyom benim sorunum tip Ile degil BEN BU FORUMA ILK GELDIGIMDE BI THREAD YAPMISTIM INCELLIK KANSER GIBI SANSSIZLIK UZERINE OLÁN BISEY. BENIM ETRAFIMDA COGU KIZIN YA SEVGILISI VAR YA DA BANA ILGI GOSTERMIYORLAR YAPACAK BIZEY YOK ARTIK DURUMUM OGRENILMIS CARESIZLIK ALISTIM ARTIK HER KIZ ILE YAPTIGIM INTERCTION HICBIZAMAN BI YERE VARMIYOR MOG YAPTIGIM ADAMLARIN BILE ILISKISI VAR BEN B SEKILDE BU OLAYLARA GEC KALDIM E CHAD DE OLMADIMZA GORE UFAK MENTALCEL OLMAK SORUN BASLATIYOR BEN ARTIK SALDIM KENDIMI TOPLUMDAN YAVAS YAVAS SOYUTLUYORUM


knka yeterince beyaz tenliysen tattoomaxx piercingmaxx uzunsacmaxx leanmaxx falan yapabilirsin bu bile smv’ni deli arttirir

being nt>looks (too a degree) bro! not all hope is lost yet


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Oct 20, 2022)

szolliontaraelis said:


> knka yeterince beyaz tenliysen tattoomaxx piercingmaxx uzunsacmaxx leanmaxx falan yapabilirsin bu bile smv’ni deli arttirir


ıyy o ne lan öyle emo kızları mı sikecen


----------



## szolliontaraelis (Oct 20, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> ıyy o ne lan öyle emo kızları mı sikecen


emo degil la kizlarin cogunlugu sevio (18-22)

easy softmax oldugu icin soyledim, daha cok secenegi oluyo


----------



## Chinacurry (Oct 20, 2022)

He is GL for sure


----------



## PacinoCel (Oct 20, 2022)

szolliontaraelis said:


> knka yeterince beyaz tenliysen tattoomaxx piercingmaxx uzunsacmaxx leanmaxx falan yapabilirsin bu bile smv’ni deli arttirir
> 
> being nt>looks (too a degree) bro! not all hope is lost yet


Brooo it’s ovER Ben piercing tatto siksen yapmam


----------



## PacinoCel (Oct 20, 2022)

szolliontaraelis said:


> the girls who like this nigga are roastie femcells or retarded+makeup+surgerymaxxed low-mid tier beckies


Aynen


----------



## Moggie (Oct 20, 2022)

habibi I have to make tiktok habibi


----------



## .... (Oct 20, 2022)

Imagine the things people would be able to get away with if social media and CCTV was never made


----------



## beypazarisoda0 (Oct 20, 2022)

PacinoCel said:


> Brooo it’s ovER Ben piercing tatto siksen yapmam


Piercing is homo shit


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Oct 20, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> its all about face


He looks like shit


----------



## beypazarisoda0 (Oct 20, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> He looks like shit


he's turkish sean opry


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Oct 20, 2022)

beypazarisoda0 said:


> he's turkish sean opry


If that incel is chad im 16 psl


----------



## buflek (Oct 20, 2022)

wasnt it at least 3 murders to be called serial killer?


----------



## PacinoCel (Oct 20, 2022)

szolliontaraelis said:


> emo degil la kizlarin cogunlugu sevio (18-22)
> 
> easy softmax oldugu icin soyledim, daha cok secenegi oluyo





beypazarisoda0 said:


> he's turkish sean opry


Amina koyum disarida hep bunun gibiler ascendliyor Ben curuyorum sikiyim boyle hayati yakisikli keko olmak vardi keske dogmasaydim amk kizdan da flake yedim gelmedi date e


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Oct 20, 2022)

jealous of him tbh, wish I could do that , in minecraft and other make-believe rpg worlds never irl


----------



## nastynas (Oct 21, 2022)

aylar önce bu orrrrrospu evladının ilk dogradığı karıyla ilgili thread açmıştım amkym bir insan katil şüphelisi olmasına rağmen hala onla neden takılırsın ki bu kadar mı hayvansal dürtülerine yenik düşüyorsun anasını sikeyim ya bu amınakodumun beyin fukarası kadınlarına ne olsa müstehak yemin ederim hayatında bir erkeğin desteği ve gözetimi olmadan gerçekten 10 iq üstü gerektiren kararları bile veremeyip yarrak gibi bir hayat çiziyorlar kendilerine boşu boşuna meme gender denmiyor bu gerizekalılara hay ananı sikeyim sinirlendim gece gece iyi olmuş amkym çıksın da birkaç tane daha doğrasın tipini siktiğim kekosu doğal seçilim sonuçta ne kadar götürse kardır neyse oh boşaldım.


----------



## looksmaxxed (Oct 24, 2022)

he looks retarded and ugly, his forehead is round like a wymxn's


----------

